
Ask HN: Who is meeting up? (December 2012) - whoishiring
Let's try to build a list of all Hacker News meet up groups and organize new groups for cities that don't have one yet.<p>Please post the name of your city and a link to your group.
======
0ren
San Francisco

<http://www.meetup.com/San-Francisco-Hacker-News-Meetup/>

The first meetup a couple of days ago was successful- thanks Dan for
organizing it and Coderwall for hosting. Hope to see more of these.

Also: <https://www.facebook.com/groups/gosfhn> <http://sfhn.eventbrite.com>

~~~
bitsweet
Photos of the event via Chute (YC W12): <http://slidechute.com/w/hnsfmeetup>

------
hippich
Austin, TX - new group - let's see if we can get together.

<http://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-ATX/>

~~~
ericabiz
I'm sure Capital Factory can host this. Also, get in touch with Josh Baer--he
writes the Austin StartupDigest every Sunday, and it goes out Monday morning.
It lists all the tech-related events in Austin and it's what many people in
Austin read to find events. If you're not on it, definitely subscribe as well:
<http://austin.startupdigest.com/>

If you need help with intros for event space, etc., let me know. Contact info
in my profile.

------
_p6xs
Seattle

<http://www.meetup.com/HackerNewsSeattleMeetup/>

------
newy
Vancouver*

<http://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-Vancouver>

* - New group! Let's see whether there are enough of us to start a regular meetup.

~~~
simonk
Signed up, also we use to have a lunch meetup
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=541044>). Going to post to that list as
well about the new meetup group.

------
_p6xs
London

<http://www.meetup.com/HNLondon/>

------
_p6xs
Chicago

[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/hn-
chicag...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/hn-chicago)

------
bthomas
Great idea. Would love one in Boston/Cambridge, anybody else interested?

~~~
rb2k_
I'll be in Boston Dec 7th -> Jan 25th.

I'd be interested!

~~~
noelopan
I'm in

~~~
bthomas
Hey guys/gals, I set up a Boston HN meetup group: <http://www.meetup.com/hn-
boston/>

Join if interested. Want to meet at a bar after work the week of Dec 10th?

~~~
whichdan
Just joined. I'd be down for a meetup as long as it isn't 30* out. Can we do
something downtown? Cambridge is great, but it's an hour each way for me.

------
thaumaturgy
Sacramento"ish" here: <http://www.meetup.com/Nevada-County-Hackers/>

I'm the Meetup group's organizer, and our first real meetup is a hackathon
this weekend: <http://www.nevadacityhackathon.com/>

Nelson gave a great demo of D3.js. We're a decent group of people to know if
you're within 50 miles or so of Sac'to.

------
seankean
New York City: <http://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News/New-York-NY/>

Only a couple people, please join!

If you are looking to start a meetup in your own city please make it under the
Meetup Everywhere for Hacker News, that way we get a nice directory - and it's
free!

<http://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News>

------
oellegaard
Denmark - Aarhus or Copenhagen, who is in? :-)

~~~
jchrisa
Talk to @CopenhagenJS they are well connected in the meetup scene.

~~~
oellegaard
Noticed they were very active, but the "JS" part made me lose the interest :(
Are there meetups more general, that one would think, taking the name into
consideration?

~~~
jchrisa
It's a fair amount of overlap with other language communities as well.

------
davesmylie
Hamilton NZ? There's nothing here now, but happy to try and organise something
if there is anyone else interested?

------
kitcar
Toronto: <http://www.meetup.com/HNToronto/>

~~~
4clicknet
Good to hear there's a HN meetup in Toronto! Any idea why it's set up as a
private group? All the other HN meetup groups I checked on this page are
public.

~~~
kitcar
I don't know, sorry (not my group)

------
rgovind
On a related note, can someone advice on how to make most from these meetups.
I created a thread for it. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4862067>

------
bmelton
DC - <http://meetup.hackernewsdc.org/>

It seems like it is literally always run when I'm out of town, but I've heard
nothing but greatness abounds.

~~~
dannyr
It sucks there's nothing scheduled. I'm in town until Tuesday, visiting from
SF. It would have been nice to meet other HNers in DC.

------
alanpca
Detroit - Anybody have one setup / interested in setting one up?

------
fatalerrorx3
Are there any in NYC? If not, does anyone want to start one?

~~~
seankean
Here is the Hacker News Meetup Everywhere for NYC:
<http://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News/New-York-NY/>

It's rather empty but I'd like to get it going - please help: join and let's
set a date and place!! I just got back from Seattle where the hacker news
meetup is a big event - let's do the same in NYC!

~~~
fatalerrorx3
Just joined the meetup group EDITED: Just checked out your site, and see that
you were out in Seattle for an incubator, answered my own question ^ lol

~~~
seankean
Hi there - yes I was out in Seattle for two accelerators actually - Microsoft
Accelerator for Kinect powered by TechStars ( <http://kinectaccelerator.com> )
and Fledge - a conscious company incubator ( <http://fledge.co> ).

The Seattle hacker news meetup - which I've gone to at least once - maybe
twice - seemed massive --- like 200+ people show up... I'd say its kind of an
anchor of the tech community out there - kind of like the NY Tech meetup here.

Healthcare tech --- I know there's been a fair amount of people show up to my
Kinect meetup group with that interest --- we should actually do an event on
the topic - perhaps you'd like to help organize something? It's at
<http://meetup.com/volumetric> . Meetups are a great way to find people to
work with. Hackathons are even better.

My email is on my hacker news profile - feel free to get in touch to chat more
about Seattle or healthcare tech. :)

-Sean

------
dylanhassinger
HN folks in St. Louis, check out the StartLouis startup group. Our next meetup
is this Tuesday!

<http://startlouis.com>

~~~
sciurus
And for folks in mid-Missouri, check out <http://www.theloi.com/> and
<https://comorichweb.posterous.com/>

------
f1codz
Bangalore: <http://groups.google.com/group/bangalore-hn-meetup>

------
_p6xs
Los Angeles

<http://www.meetup.com/Los-Angeles-Hacker-News/>

------
_p6xs
Cologne (Köln)

<http://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-Cologne/>

------
ekianjo
Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto (Kansai) in Japan : <http://hnkansai.org>

------
bjourne
STOCKHOLM anyone? Personally I suck at organizing but if there is some
interest maybe I can. :)

------
sharemywin
Any groups in Columbus, OH?

------
bbissoon
Houston,TX needs one.

~~~
ezl
lets create it. email me: ezl@rocketlease.com

------
compumike
San Diego

<http://sdhn.org/>

------
railsgirls
Rails Girls Gurgaon, railsgirls.com/gurgaon

------
delano
Montreal - who's in?

~~~
philgo20
I am in. Just saw it today...

------
jamesjguthrie
Glasgow, anyone?

~~~
tomwalker
Check out <http://www.rookieoven.com/>

